# Jump wing question. grandfather's uniform



## TheBlackswordsman (21 Oct 2020)

Hello all,

New here and I have question about my grandfather's uniform.

I noticed he had this metal maple leaf over his red leaf on the wings. When looking this up I couldn't find a very clear answer for what this meant. Some said in place of white maple leaf others were wore over a white leaf. 

Generally just confused about the subject and looking for clarification. I know he did multiple Junos out of a plane but never heard of any combat jumps that he told me(didn't really like talking about much in that regard)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/141ceXsKjRLIK6ZySwID4sHOB68NdsaN2/view?usp=drivesdk

He served with RCR in Korea and Cyprus

Thanks for the insight


----------



## BillN (21 Oct 2020)

The silver metal maple leaf was worn over the red maple leaf back in the day before the wings with the white maple leaf were in the system.  It means your granddad was an active jumper and had/was filling a jump position.

Hope this helps.

Cheers,
BillN


----------

